# The ones that get away



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

I am not sure which make for better stories - the fish that you caught or the fish that got away 

Anyone who has spent time on the water has lost more than a few - sometimes its heartbreaking and sometimes its entertaining and almost always its good camp fire conversation 

I remember one particular fish (minimum) from all of our trips. There was one I lost at Ogoki that I still think of late at night - I swear it was...

New post is up 

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/the-great-escape



Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Last year in May it was cold but still were catching brookies. We went to a hike to lake. I hit a couple decent brookies. Finally I had a monster brookie follow my taz devil lure right up to the edge of the boat. Biggest brookie I ever seen! I’ll never forget the size of that thing. I’ve it would’ve been 5-8 degrees warmer no doubt he would’ve hit hard.


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Ah - sounds like thats a story that will live on at many campfires to come!


----------



## crewchief (Dec 30, 2010)

Many....and I mean MANY years ago, my grandparents would take me once a year to Canada for a week long fishing trip. I think I was about 9 at the time of this particular trip and it was one of those quite evenings just about dusk. I connected to a big walleye, easily the biggest of my lifetime. Well, grandma still had her sun glasses on and while trying to net the fish, you guessed it, hit the fish on the nose, broke my line, fish gone. She almost cried, I did too inside but realized quickly how it broke her heart. I'll remember it for the rest of my days along with the many great years we had together.


----------

